# Apple Sauce Cups?



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My guys love apples...does Milo like apples? I might start with 1/2 the cup or less just to see what it might do to his poop. To much fruit might = soft poo.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo has never had anything other than his dog food, frosty paws (twice), milk bones, and the yogurt & peanut butter a few times. He lives a very sheltered life lol. I don't know what healthy treats I can give him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

We give our two all kinds of fruits and vegies...they are the funniest when chewing apples or raw carrot pieces. They have had lots of berries, strawberries, blueberries, melons, banannas both love green beans and fresh peas. Somewhere on the forum their is a list of what they shouldn't eat...No grapes or raisins No onions of any kind are the biggest no's that I can think of. My guys don't make a meal from these fruits and vegies just treats when I am cooking or having a snack ourselves. Try to give him a piece of apple or carrot ... it will make you laugh when he tries to chew it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Well, I know the little plastic cups are dog attractive because my grandson eats the applesauce and leaves them around and Jaro finds them and cleans them up.
And Happy Birthday to Janine. We haven't intentionally given Jaro applesauce or apples yet but did our last Golden who had a goat stomach. Just be careful no seeds with whole apples because they have something bad in them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

janine said:


> We give our two all kinds of fruits and vegies...they are the funniest when chewing apples or raw carrot pieces. They have had lots of berries, strawberries, blueberries, melons, banannas both love green beans and fresh peas. Somewhere on the forum their is a list of what they shouldn't eat...No grapes or raisins No onions of any kind are the biggest no's that I can think of. My guys don't make a meal from these fruits and vegies just treats when I am cooking or having a snack ourselves. Try to give him a piece of apple or carrot ... it will make you laugh when he tries to chew it.


 
DITO!!!

Happy Birthday Janine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You can try finding Milo's food in the canned wet version and stuff his kong with that or add some of his kibble in a bowl with some warm water. Let it sit till it gets soft and then mush it up and put it in the kong. Freeze over night. Mr. C doesn't like food in his kong so I stuff marrow bones with wet dog food - he loves it and it keeps him busy. I wash and inspect the bones everyday. If they look old or begin to chip I throw them out and get new ones.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> You can try finding Milo's food in the canned wet version and stuff his kong with that or add some of his kibble in a bowl with some warm water. Let it sit till it gets soft and then mush it up and put it in the kong. Freeze over night. Mr. C doesn't like food in his kong so I stuff marrow bones with wet dog food - he loves it and it keeps him busy. I wash and inspect the bones everyday. If they look old or begin to chip I throw them out and get new ones.


Do you freeze the wet dog food in the bone? My 6 month old can get peanut butter and cheese out of a bone in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My girls love baby carrots. They're sweet and crunchy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ian'sgran said:


> Do you freeze the wet dog food in the bone? My 6 month old can get peanut butter and cheese out of a bone in a matter of minutes.


Yes. I stuff the bone with wet dog food, cover the ends with foil and put in the freezer overnight or in the morning for a nice treat in the evening. I have four in rotation all the time. A large can of dog food will stuff 4 marrow bones plus two good spoonfulls for Mr. C to "taste" while he waits for them to freeze.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

i give my girl that same thing. i mix it with either apples or banannas and some organic yougurt then put it in her kong and freeze it. ive been giving this to her for a while now and have not noticed any loose stools nor has she put on any weight. i know that every dogs stomach is different though so i would start out by just giving him a little bit of the applesauce at first and then see how his system reacts. maybe it will be a better alternative since the yogurt didnt go over so well...


----------

